# urgent rescue Arizona



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I saw this on Facebook,I don't know if it's legit but is there anyone who can help this little one? She looks really cute and young too.



*"Age: *Approx. 2 Years *Gender: *Female *Kennel #*A126105
*Personality / Description*

I am a female, white Maltese mix. The shelter staff think I am about 2 years old. I have been at the shelter since Jan 18, 2012.

This cute little girl is extremely URGENT!! She is at risk of being euthanized on Monday, Jan. 23rd and could be killed first thing in the morning before the shelter opens. 

I do NOT work at the shelter and have NO knowledge about this dog other than what is posted on the shelter's volunteer FB page. I am just trying to help get these dogs some much needed exposure so I am posting them right off the volunteer's FB page. If you are interested in adopting her or have any questions, please feel free to email BUT HELP THEM TO PROCESS MORE EFFICIENTLY BY FOLLOWING THESE STEPS!!

Contact the shelter directly at:
520-509-3555
*Where to Adopt*

Pinal County Animal Control
1150 S Eleven Mile Corner Rd, CASA GRANDE, AZ 85222 UNKNOWN has been here since Jan 18, 2012 (4 Days)
*Reason being at shelter: *
Owner Surrender

Pet Pardons on Facebook | Facebook

For more information, *call: *(520) 509-3555"


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Bump,I hope this one finds a home SOON!


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

Me too  I hope it is false information about tomorrow before the shelter opens!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

bump again


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

1-888-431-1311. the dog is still there so far. I hope someone can get her. I live too far away.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Evert time I click on it says page not found??? I hope some one gets the little one soon!!!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I just clicked and it came up.Wonder if you have to sign into Facebook?

If I didn't have 5 already,I'd sure take her...


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

I know that another Rescue was working on getting her out, but we just learned of her late yesterday.
That gave us no time to get anything going, like finding a foster home. I hope the other rescue was able to get her out. So sad they gave her so little time.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

GREAT NEWS!!!!! I just got through to the Pinal County Animal Control and they said this beautiful little lady (okay those are my words lol) was not euthanized this a.m. and there are 7 fabulous people ready to adopt her! Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to this pretty pup!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Yeah!!!!!!!!


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

O.K. Thanks for the info. I have worked out getting this girl too, but will call it off now. Thanks, Edie


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

If you need the name of the person that I spoke with at the Shelter, feel free to message me. I'd feel weird putting it on here for some reason. She did assure me that she's still alive and well and that there are 7 folks in line for her. All things look good for a wonderful adoption story.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

I just got off the phone wih a friend who spoke to Steve (Steve and Peg from SM) and they are going to pick up this girl for North Central Maltese. So she is safe. thanks to all for your help. 
She will be on the North Central site for adoption before too long.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Yeah!! Yeah!!! Yeah!!!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

plenty pets 20 said:


> I just got off the phone wih a friend who spoke to Steve (Steve and Peg from SM) and they are going to pick up this girl for North Central Maltese. So she is safe. thanks to all for your help.
> She will be on the North Central site for adoption before too long.


Edie - what fabulous news. :chili::chili: She's safe. She will get snapped up. She looks like she's an owner turn in. Do you know anything about her?


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Edie -- that great news. I was thinking of Steve and Peg but didn't know if they would be able to help. I was about to send my stepdaughter down to pick her up and give her to my DH in Phoenix until we could get her here or into another foster home. She's in the Tucson area which is about 2 hours drive from Phoenix.

I'm so glad that she's safe and with Steve and Peg.


----------

